

Following Facebook Down The Wrong Path - cwan
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2011/09/following-facebook-down-the-wrong-path.html

======
dramaticus3
What I don't get is _why_ people use their own name at all.

Neither my Facebook account nor my Google+ account are in my birth name. That
hasn't stopped me interacting with the people I know and the people that know
me. Ok they might not be able to find me (I just went through the first 30
pages of a Google search for my name and none of them is me, and my name isn't
terribly common).

If you need a page in your birth name because you want people to find you,
fair enough, my entry in Friends Reunited is my real name so people from
school can find me if the want to.

I understand the issue of someone with a certain amount of celebrity from a
pseudonym being caught out - would Johnny's Rotten or Cash have their G+
profile suspended, I suspect so ?

Control your own destiny.

